# Post HOT pictures of women v. KEEP IT TASTEFUL *NSFW*



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## guineaPig

i approve. also, emma.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## guineaPig

^the names of the sites you're getting those from are rather interesting.
emo-porn.com, emoslut.com, hotemogirl.com lol


----------



## gloeek

lol I know. I find it pretty funny.


----------



## gloeek

For gP:






hawwwtt


----------



## guineaPig

fuck yeah emma


----------



## gloeek

guineaPig said:


> fuck yeah emma



omggg have you seen this one??


----------



## guineaPig

i think so. i don't like the pics where she's like caked in makeup and whatnot.
seem to recall seeing that pic in like...teen-vogue or something.
i was waiting for my friend to buy beer and passed by the magazine rack and saw it. he bought beer, and i was just like "dude....she's not hermione anymore..."


----------



## gloeek

ok now I need my emma fix:


----------



## Mysterier

gloeek said:


> For gP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hawwwtt



dude. that is so photochopined.


----------



## gloeek

Mysterier said:


> dude. that is so photochopined.



lol I know that.


----------



## Mysterier

uh-huh sure uh-huh.


----------



## gloeek

Mysterier said:


> uh-huh sure uh-huh.








this isn't shopped, but it's hot.


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## Blue_Phlame

I care more for quality over quantity. Not that you care what I think about stuff, but that's how it is.


----------



## guineaPig

x-ray!


















oh yes










it's a shame i'm limited to what i have in photobucket. my emma collection used to be pretty impressive.


----------



## Kenickie

one of the photos from this set is my "profile picture" or whatever.


----------



## dtta




----------



## guineaPig

@kenickie and that means you just won some serious cool-points :D


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Anyway, here's some old pics that I just found in a really old folder. (The only ones that I can upload to tinypic[too lazy to upload to a nsfw host])





























they're not that great, but I just want to throw them in here.


----------



## dtta

Ohhhh I do want....








guineaPig said:


> you know you can post more than one picture at a time, right?



Happier now?


----------



## guineaPig

you know you can post more than one picture at a time, right?


----------



## dtta




----------



## Pillthrill

Loving the Alt girls Gloeek! Keep it up!!



Mysterier said:


>


DO WANT!





This is what I was going to go to the strip club in to "blend in"  But that ended up being a bust tonight. Snow and other issues. 

And one cause I think it's hott! Did I post this one yet! 
EPIC BOOBS


----------



## guineaPig

cosplay chicks are all kinds of hot when they manage to pull it off


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## Blue_Phlame

gloeek said:


>



wow, thhose are good.


----------



## gloeek

those are my faves as well. yummy


----------



## dtta

I like that SG above too.  She'd be nice to hold tight!!!


----------



## gloeek

punkgrl.com rocks btw. as do suicide girls.


































































this picture is awesome:


----------



## gloeek




----------



## dtta




----------



## dtta




----------



## dtta




----------



## guineaPig

moar cosplay


----------



## gloeek

Sailor Moon cosplay:






















THIS is SOO fucking awesome:


----------



## gloeek

I think she is super pretty:


----------



## Larr_E

Great first page guys...


----------



## toa$t

wow, there is some major talent in this thread. keep up the good work folks.


----------



## KevinKostner




----------



## Bill

*Zooey *


*NSFW*:


----------



## Kenickie

guineaPig said:


> @kenickie and that means you just won some serious cool-points :D



:D thanks.

i just have the icon i made out of it now, i wish i still had the original picture. was rad.


----------



## Oxydation

Anyone have a pic of a hottie taking a pee while eating cereal?


----------



## guineaPig

you can find that pic/link to the full video on jj.am
i'm changing this thread title though. tasteful is vague enough.


----------



## Pillthrill

I think I might do the cosplay "style" for Halloween next year. 



gloeek said:


> OMG *dooool*





KevinKostner said:


>


Moar!


----------



## Azron




----------



## Pillthrill

God this thread makes me want some sweet girl ass and there is none to be found. 

I LOVE the girls with the colored hair! Pink the best! ZOMG!

Here is one for those of you that like your Russian girls...


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Pillthrill

Oh the wonders of this world! I need a "friend"!


----------



## dtta

@Azron is that your gf??!


----------



## Azron

^ Na man if only


----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## D's

^This one reminds me of Geo and Marissa lol^




^hey its gloeek^


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i request moar hot and less trashy suicide girls kthanksbai


----------



## Pillthrill

That is NOT EVEN close to Gloeek D! 

The 3rd one you posted...the blond. Hotness! 

And keep the suicide girls = hot.
I'll post other stuff for you Marisa 





I know some guys have a thing for white panties so here ya go. 






Not my thing but for those of you that like the freckled red heads...


----------



## Mysterier




----------



## marissaaaaaa

yummmy @ first 2. i like white panties as well :D

lacy white things are hot. innocence mixed with sex ftw


----------



## brandonerr

Bill said:


> *NSFW*:



YESSS! 

How about some non-freckled redheads, bleach white skin... art


----------



## dtta

Pillthrill said:


> Not my thing but for those of you that like the freckled red heads...



Too many freckles imo, but that hair and face/expression makes me feel all tingly  Gorgeous.


----------



## Pillthrill

I try to cater to certain tastes, even if not my own if I find a good one. 

Here is for the ones that like the Asian girls...


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## D's

i think that they are 18, well in alabama it's 17, so still i think i'm in the clear.


----------



## Pillthrill

^ Ur doing it wrong....

And a few more red heads for brandonerr


----------



## Larr_E

D's is doing it ok. Just not great. Gingers are always a win though...


----------



## D's

moar




























































fap away!!


----------



## Pillthrill

I think my pussy just twitched with 1, 2, 4, and 10. 
OMG the girl in the plaid is SO SO hot. 
But the girl in the 2nd pic might be more the type I would actually find. 
But the girl in the school girl outfit in pic 6 looks my college floormate.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

where is the pigtailed plaid girls nipples!!?!?!?!!!


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## MrLeading




----------



## toa$t

wow, this thread crashed hard.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

what is going on in that last picture...


----------



## Erich Generic

its a secret


----------



## Pillthrill

For those who like the women of color...


----------



## Erich Generic

is that some sort of anti rape


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## marissaaaaaa

*Today's word of the day is: bukake.*


----------



## KevinKostner

marissaaaaaa said:


> *Today's word of the day is: bukake.*



If that is all truly semen that is very very hot.


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## guineaPig

marissaaaaaa said:


> *Today's word of the day is: bukake.*


i'd edit this for not being tasteful, but i'd be a hypocrite, because i happen to have this video.


KevinKostner said:


> If that is all truly semen that is very very hot.



nah, it's fake. it's called "lotion play".
it's a japanese thing.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I've had sex dreams about Kate Moss.


----------



## Pillthrill

I like you taste Azon. Keep it up.


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron

Hawt


----------



## Pillthrill

Ooooo I'm not usually one for brown eyes but the girl with the black hair. I had to do a double take!


----------



## Azron

I  hear you barkin' tiger


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## dtta

Repost for *Azron*, if you didn't catch 'em in the last thread.  I think I'm seeing a pattern in what you like :D
















^^ I swear to God she has got to be one of the most beautiful woman I've ever laid eyes upon.


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron

@dtta.....I like a lot


----------



## Azron

Very yum!


----------



## dtta




----------



## Azron

^chick 3rd photo. Sensational :D


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## dtta

Azron said:


> ^chick 3rd photo. Sensational :D


----------



## Azron




----------



## dtta




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## dtta




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron

I really like this one!


----------



## Azron

I like your arses dtta!


----------



## coolhandluke




----------



## Azron




----------



## coolhandluke




----------



## coolhandluke




----------



## Azron




----------



## coolhandluke




----------



## coolhandluke




----------



## coolhandluke




----------



## coolhandluke




----------



## Azron




----------



## coolhandluke

I can be here all night, time to go tho, work in 8 hours.


----------



## Azron

Same here.....:D


----------



## dtta

I think we've 'thrown down the gauntlet' to the North American shift hahaha.  Let's see what they can come up with :D


----------



## BA




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron

Come on America..... we want more!


----------



## Larr_E

BA said:


>



YES!!!!!! I love this girl!!!




Gingers truly are my kryptonite...


----------



## dtta

Women are such a wonderful creation


----------



## carl

Azron said:


>



I slept with a youngin that resembles this girl, last summer. She was my roommate's little sister, I felt kinda bad about it. :/


----------



## dtta




----------



## toa$t

Oh my god, enough with at 15 year old camwhores. azron, I think there was a meme about how ugly the chick you just posted was not too long ago (post 130)


----------



## dtta




----------



## Azron

You get that with the big jobs mate


----------



## dtta




----------



## dtta




----------



## dtta




----------



## marissaaaaaa

be prepared for a one by one onslaught of pictures. starting...NOW!


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa

i'm done for the moment.


----------



## Azron




----------



## Pillthrill

Some of these are getting less tasteful. I don't really want to see some girl with her legs all spread open like a slut. In a hotel room no less. And if I wanted to look at "normal" people having sex, I'd watch porn. 
I come here to bask in the awe that is the female form...
I swear, between coming to this thread everyday, posting pics in this this and Marisa's nudes. 
You all are going to turn me into a lesbian.


----------



## Sociable




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## GenericMind

^Stunning


----------



## dtta

Pillthrill said:


> Some of these are getting less tasteful. I don't really want to see some girl with her legs all spread open like a slut. In a hotel room no less. And if I wanted to look at "normal" people having sex, I'd watch porn.
> I come here to bask in the awe that is the female form...
> [/IMG]



I assume you're talking about some of my pics.

Geesh.

Have I been rude to women?  Hardly.   Just because they're having sex they're not beautiful?  I think not.  I think they're gorgeous.  Just because the woman has her legs open she's a slut?  No, it's called being horny.

So when I bring my wife to a hotel room for a dirty weekend she's a slut???  Five star Hotel rooms are dirty, evil places?  At $280 a night?

These are my first postings in this thread, and I haven't had any mods correct me or pull me up.  If I'm crossing some boundary, I'd like someone with authority to correct me.

Usual rule applies: if you don't like what you see, move on to the next post/picture.  If you don't like my views and posts, put me on ignore.


----------



## GenericMind

Maybe you should just shut the fuck up and post moar pictures. Same goes for perpetually menstruating PillShrill.


----------



## Pillthrill

Haha nah I just have a certain taste in women. I want to see them perfect. 
And saying anything rude... shit I'm often told that I am the most sexist person there is, against my own gender. I like women, I want to have sex with hot women. Most of the time I would rather not talk to them. I don't get them. 

Don't get your panties all in a bunch about it. I noticed the "quality" in my eyes was slipping...so I said something.

Now shit, now I have to go find more naked girls and spend another hour doing that cause I can't post and not have pics. MY rule. 
Should be new rule.

Post. Add Text, but MUST have at least 1 pic. 





Ah damn it...like I said, your all turning me into a lesbian!!!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## roll_with_me

marissaaaaaa said:


>


looks like she needs a brush.


----------



## dtta

GenericMind said:


> Maybe you should just shut the fuck up and post moar pictures. Same goes for perpetually menstruating PillShrill.



I'm falling in love with you.  I want to have your children.



Pillthrill said:


> Haha nah I just have a certain taste in women. I want to see them perfect.
> ...
> Don't get your panties all in a bunch about it. I noticed the "quality" in my eyes was slipping...so I said something.



NFW.  Reality is always hotter.  I'd take a natural, approachable, flawed - gasp! - woman, IRL or as pic - anyday over some airbrushed/siliconed twit.  Throw in some innate flicker of intelligence as well and *BAM* - sorted.

Now, on to business.  Avert your eyes!!!  WARNING: PENIS IN USE!!!


----------



## DexterMeth

Women have such good taste... J'm addicted to their place.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Sure is a lot of hot women in this thread.


----------



## Azron

"Ah damn it...like I said, your all turning me into a lesbian!!!" Pillthrill

Thats my secret plan!  Ohh wait......


----------



## Pillthrill

^Please, doesn't happen to me...
Although my repost in Craigslist is getting some responses. But likely nothing happening ya know.

Women are hotter...

That's what I'm saying. I don't need the men in it. Men don't appeal to me much visually. Sexually if different. But to each their own. 






Here is up close and personal... wanna lick your screen yet??


----------



## Azron

Definately


----------



## coolhandluke

marissa you have a good taste in women..


----------



## coolhandluke

ok i got a bit busy and carried away


























































good night.


----------



## coolhandluke

missed 2


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Larr_E

dtta said:


>



Not cute at all...


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Larr_E said:


> Not cute at all...



never saw anybody say anything about cute. 

But the original thread title was: Fuck tasteful!

Therefore, we have this. un-tasteful smut.


----------



## Larr_E

She looks like something out of that movie Labyrinth. The title now reads KEEP IT TASTEFUL...


----------



## gloeek

WHO THE FUCK changed my titile. It was supposed to say FUCK TASTEFUL. fuckin gay ass mods.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## gloeek

omg that is the hawtist picture this thread has seen. Am I rrealllyyy high or is that hawt as fuck? ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Larr_E

Am I the only person that doesn't mind the mods??? Maybe its just because i've seen some of the ass tards that post on here. We have to have some kind of order...


----------



## Blue_Phlame

gloeek said:


> WHO THE FUCK changed my titile. It was supposed to say FUCK TASTEFUL. fuckin gay ass mods.



Make your own thread for: 

Post the SLUTTIEST, TRASHIEST, and most HARDCORE porn you can find, thread.

I bet that thread will surpass this thread.


----------



## GenericMind

Maybe everyone should shut the fuck up and post pictures of naked chicks.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

lol @emosluts.com


----------



## gloeek




----------



## GenericMind

mmmmm firebush


----------



## Larr_E

GenericMind said:


> Maybe everyone should shut the fuck up and post pictures of naked chicks.



So do you think this current economic slump will be the down fall of the US as a superpower or even its collapse???


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

now time to get my lesbian on:


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

best movie everrrr


----------



## gloeek

con't gia!


----------



## gloeek

omg this gif basically sums up the entire movie.


----------



## GenericMind

Gia is one of my favorite flicks.


----------



## gloeek

the real gia!


----------



## gloeek

moar real gia!


----------



## gloeek

she was so hot.


----------



## gloeek

and everyone has seen this bitch nude a billion times:


----------



## gloeek

she actually looks pretty hot here:


----------



## gloeek

ok this is a wallpaper...who the fuck would make this skinny, orange, lazy eyed girl their wallpaper. lol


----------



## gloeek

olsen twin lookin hawt


----------



## gloeek

and here's a hot one of the better twin, mary kate. the first one was ashley


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

ah this picture of mary kate is sooo hawt


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

I saw a bunch of never been seen nudes of marilyn at an art show and I can't find them on the internet. grrr


----------



## chainsawr

real wimmen plz


----------



## Pillthrill

^seen it. I posted in Rule #34 thread. :D 
Paris Hilton is FAIL. Ew
But I never thought the Olsen twins could be hot. Mary Kate has it...


----------



## gloeek

omg this is soo hot:


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

ah what hottness


----------



## gloeek

mmm


----------



## gloeek




----------



## GenericMind

^That's really hot


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

omg I want her hair AND tits. kthnxbai.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## GenericMind

This page is so win.


----------



## gloeek

some kate moss here and above


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## gloeek

cool pic minus vagina


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## GenericMind

Damn dude her public mound is as big as a softball.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## gloeek

ah she is damn sexy


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

this is just ahhh beautiful...


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

I hope this girl isn't a minor. loollll


----------



## GenericMind

^HOLY SHITi


----------



## gloeek




----------



## We are all ONE

In honor of the olympics


----------



## gloeek

GenericMind said:


> ^HOLY SHITi



waaattt? start postin up some sexy bitches plz.


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## gloeek

her boobs are so fake but she is soo hot. damn


----------



## gloeek

i love the lighting.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

i wish this was bigger it looks awesome.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

lol @ emoandscenegirls.


----------



## gloeek

hootttt


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## gloeek

^ mmm

I love the swedish look


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

she's hoootttt


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

nude beach time:


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

I always thought liv tyler was super hawt


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

lily allen is the secks too.


----------



## Azron




----------



## Winding Vines

_woops... lol_


----------



## Pillthrill

gloeek said:


>



uh want want want

This is so full of hottness. Good show Gloeek. 
Ok, I'm writing so I must provide nudes...


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill

SO many beautiful women how can I ever chose.


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Pillthrill

haha looks like we found the same site  ^

Ok here are some girls that seem to rock the nerd look. I need to promote the look since that's about all I got going.


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill

Can someone PLEASE find me a comic con x-men costume on a hot woman!?


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill

ok enough for now. Must stop looking at porn!


----------



## Azron

Noooooo! 
ok iv've spoken but have nothing ready....

Ill make up for it


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron

yeah same site indeed. So much goodness.


----------



## Azron

Personally I dont like how they focus so much on the vag.


----------



## Azron

How did that get in there....


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Pillthrill

Way to promote the use of protection on the last page. 



Azron said:


>


Looks like Transvestite!

Well now I can't look at pics and now show you guys the awesomeness I have found and now I like to look at pics more so you guys are gonna get lots. :D


----------



## Pillthrill

Kinda reminds me of GM and Marisa's muse model, just eyes aren't quite so big.


----------



## Pillthrill

Since I give GM hell for likein them young, I'll post one that might apply.


----------



## Pillthrill

What d'yall  think of this one?


----------



## dtta

Blue_Phlame said:


> never saw anybody say anything about cute.
> 
> But the original thread title was: Fuck tasteful!
> 
> Therefore, we have this. un-tasteful smut.



You live in Vegas.  What the fuck do you know about taste.


----------



## dtta




----------



## dtta




----------



## dtta




----------



## dtta




----------



## dtta

^^^ do want


----------



## dtta




----------



## Pillthrill

^tasteful sex yay:D

lolz


----------



## dtta




----------



## dtta

Pillthrill said:


> ^tasteful sex yay:D
> 
> lolz



No penises were harmed in the taking of that photograph.

But OMG... isn't the girl with the darker skin gorgeous!


----------



## dtta

For those of you that like gingers, I have around a dozen of this woman.  Speak up if want, and I'll post (probably as a zip file, if that's okay).


----------



## Pillthrill

I've looked at some much I'm starting to find it dull and cookie cutter too. 
I call my bf in to look at them and he seems rather unamused with my choices. lol Apparently we have different taste...

Perhaps I can find some interesting ones.


----------



## dtta




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## dtta




----------



## watsons torment

picture removed


----------



## Unbreakable

^ looks like someone i once bought dope from....


----------



## Blue_Phlame

dtta said:


> You live in Vegas.  What the fuck do you know about taste.



exactly, what do I know? I live in Vegas.


----------



## raver2008

gloeek said:


> her boobs are so fake but she is soo hot. damn



Her left nipple seems like its way higher up on her boob than her right one, pointing to the sky. She is very hot though,know her name?


----------



## gloeek

I have no idea. I'm sure it's so amature crap.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

I hope this girl isn't a minor as well.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## Larr_E

Who is she gloeek???


----------



## gloeek

The last girl is Hilary Duff. haha


----------



## Larr_E

Damn, she got hot...


----------



## gloeek

I know, right. Now moar pictures of hot girls plz


----------



## gloeek

shakira is the secks


----------



## GenericMind

God I love Vagina.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Erich Generic

... lol


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Larr_E

Nice one GM...


----------



## PinezPeakZ

http://hypebeast.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57019

/tread


----------



## Pillthrill

^lame. 

I mean, I don't know how it's YOUR fault if you can't tell. Yes, it is YOUR fault if you don't ask... 
And as far as the internet... 
Fuck, how am I in ANY WAY responsible for what others post on the internet. How can I have ANY chance of telling their age?

And no, I'm not saying this because I like them young. That I have already established previously. 

And for good measure... here
CP? I dunno, do you?


----------



## gloeek

PT random rants at what?


----------



## Larr_E

I do love PT...


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

glooek you know you can combine all your pics into one post...???

and three hillary duff pictures... in a row . . . with her wearing the same outfit . . . looking the same in every picture isn't needed either... _especially _in separate posts...


----------



## gloeek

pt


----------



## gloeek

ChemicalSmiles said:


> glooek you know you can combine all your pics into one post...???
> 
> and three hillary duff pictures... in a row . . . with her wearing the same outfit . . . looking the same in every picture isn't needed either... _especially _in separate posts...



yeah I know, but I get looking sometimes and post as a seatch.


----------



## Pillthrill

I will proceed to rant if people aren't posting pics with their fucking text!


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

GM's style of posting one pic (or two) per post was actually good since it cut down on the length of a page. Its a lot better than five or more pictures per post.


----------



## Azron




----------



## L2R

PinezPeakZ said:


> http://hypebeast.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57019
> 
> /tread



hypebeast.com saved to bookmarks
but not for that thread


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Sociable

I find this woman beautiful but I have yet to find anyone who knows her name


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## guineaPig

Sociable said:


> I find this woman beautiful but I have yet to find anyone who knows her name



i can't be bothered to go through all these links and translate the ones that aren't in english, but tineye did yield 11 results.
http://www.tineye.com/search/f240e3064bf8c7e67a2a9810606564bb3d68c00f


----------



## Azron

I like the poster in the background!


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## chitowndown

awesome pics


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron

I think this much beers clouding my judgment? What u think?


----------



## Azron

I think this much beers clouding my judgment? What u think?


----------



## Pillthrill

This thread makes me want to make a "bad boob job thread"
It cans start with this one. 



Azron said:


>




and yes, you seem to be having trouble posting a.t.m.


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron

^lol


----------



## Sociable

I'm kind of spamming here but... you guys ever check out wallbase.net?

Filter for all NSFW and watch the list go on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on

guineaPig- Shot you a PM, thanks!

edit:

Resized believe it or not


----------



## Pillthrill

Add this one...


----------



## Azron

fuk


----------



## Azron

fuk and  they were the great! i;ll wait but cause i spoke i gotta submit:


----------



## Pillthrill

tasteless!
Drink moar. Post less.


----------



## Azron

shit iill try laters
pissed cause i had some good ones


----------



## Azron

Will do! Thnx


----------



## guineaPig

"tasteful" is the keyword here. it's not a general porn thread.
please attempt to keep it that way.


----------



## Pillthrill

I'll help.


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## GenericMind

Sociable said:


>



This chick deserves quoting. Delicious.


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

PT kills my girlboners every single day


----------



## toa$t

Pillthrill said:


> tasteless!
> Drink moar. Post less.



seriously. can someone tell azron it's not the "post pictures of random pornstars that google turns out" thread?


----------



## Pillthrill

I DID mention something, before that post as well...


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## We are all ONE

Pillthrill said:


>



Is that axl rose?


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## coolhandluke

i guess tasteful comes in many different opinions


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## PinezPeakZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRaV88T8qTo&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Pillthrill

wow, those are some interesting videos. I've not seen them done like that before....I think, I might just be really stoned as well and enjoy the music. Lol


----------



## uTranceMe

marissaaaaaa said:


>



Those legs are freakishly long  She must be like 6ft9 ... and a baller. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHkj804LCl0


----------



## uTranceMe

GenericMind said:


>



Nice.

Sorry for just stealing. 

I CBF looking for pictures to add to this thread.


----------



## Pillthrill

camera angle helps too.


----------



## uTranceMe

Most Aussies will know this girl. 

Sadly she has recently announced she's giving up the soft porn industry. Ah well... thank fuck the internet is for ever and ever.


----------



## Pillthrill

IDK.........
What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## uTranceMe

Is this a trick question ?


----------



## Pillthrill

Nope, it was one I was iffy on putting up....


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

Pillthrill said:


>



Jesus she's hot.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## GenericMind

^That just gave me an instant hard-on at work.

Instantly.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

go fap in the bathroom.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Pillthrill said:


> IDK.........
> What do you guys think of this one?



I think it looks like you.  



marissaaaaaa said:


> go fap in the bathroom.



done that....


----------



## GenericMind

marissaaaaaa said:


> go fap in the bathroom.



I already did when I went home for my lunch break.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

lol, that reminds me when i use to fap before work cuz i had time until i would arrive late cuz i didnt cum soon enough.. hehe


----------



## Pillthrill

donkeyPUNCH said:


> I think it looks like you.


Kinda. Lol I have more curve in the hips though.  Hadn't thought about it.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## D's

i dont careVV




lol






all of em!!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## D's

*fapfapfap


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## D's




----------



## Winding Vines

There are some photos in here that are totally underage... eek.

gamer chicks.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

Winding Vines said:


> There are some photos in here that are totally underage... eek.



omg i hate when people complain about that. unless they look like they're 10 year olds forced to get naked in front of the camera then who gives a fuck. pill thrill's the worst with it.


here's some ass


----------



## GenericMind

Winding Vines said:


> There are some photos in here that are totally underage... eek.
> 
> gamer chicks.



How do you know?


----------



## Winding Vines

> omg i hate when people complain about that. unless they look like they're 10 year olds forced to get naked in front of the camera then who gives a fuck. pill thrill's the worst with it.


.

Like *OMG*. 8)



> How do you know?



Well silly, a gamer chick is obvious when there is controller in hand. :D


----------



## GenericMind

You know what I meant!


----------



## We are all ONE

Winding Vines said:


> There are some photos in here that are totally underage... eek.
> 
> gamer chicks.



nah, you justs getting old


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Winding Vines said:


> There are some photos in here that are totally underage... eek.
> 
> gamer chicks.





marissaaaaaa said:


> omg i hate when people complain about that. unless they look like they're 10 year olds forced to get naked in front of the camera then who gives a fuck. pill thrill's the worst with it.



Guess how old she is?


----------



## GenericMind

She doesn't even look young dude. 

26?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

yeah, young clothes does not= young person. 

and how the fuck do you expect us to guess the age of an asian. it's impossible.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ from thumbnails or a distance she looks about as young as these girls I found on a quick google search.





ok, I feel dirty posting them in this thread...


----------



## GenericMind

Hiroshima plz


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## matt2012

budderface


----------



## GenericMind

werd. The neck down was enough to make me want to post that, though.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

she looks like nicole kidman


----------



## GenericMind

She looks like someone that needs a good dick up in her shiz


----------



## Erich Generic

thosE ARE INCREDIBLY WIDE EYEBROWS 

I BET SHE CAN SEE INTO THE FUTURE


----------



## Erich Generic

SLIGHT CHANCE OF DRIZZLE

pleaze came into the anus


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

^What he said.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Erich Generic

Pillthrill said:


> camera angle helps too.



I know this girl irl


----------



## marissaaaaaa

bull shit. pics or you're lying you ghost.


----------



## GenericMind

He wishes. They don't have Women like that in Japan.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Pillthrill

Some of these are quit yummy guys. Good page!


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## ta2boy




----------



## Serious

This page is win.


----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Azron




----------



## Pillthrill

Much better than the other night. :D


----------



## Azron

http://www.simplenudes.com/pics/pics6/image/irisa-0221.jpg


----------



## Azron

I guess alcohol really does cloud your judgement


----------



## Azron




----------



## Pillthrill

Haha Beer goggles really do exist!


----------



## Azron




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## DexterMeth

Rhona Mitra (the chick in Doomsday) is numbingly awesome.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Pillthrill

For her fans.


----------



## GenericMind

aka guineaPig


----------



## gloeek

lol I can do this but I am too fat to show ya'll...


----------



## gloeek

ballerinas are hot


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

everyone has seen this picture a billion times, but it's hot


----------



## gloeek

I love this girl. idk who she is but I think she's beautiful






moar!


----------



## gloeek

and some more!


----------



## coolhandluke

GenericMind said:


>



shes fucking awesome


----------



## gloeek

get that shit out of this thread, Drew. lol


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## gloeek

yay for abstract nudity.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

sooo hot


----------



## Pillthrill

Watermelon = Hottness!

And the first on the set of 3 is a repost.  

Aww the naked body of a women is art itself!


----------



## gloeek

Well she's hot so repost for hottness. lol

and some more!


----------



## toa$t

other than a couple of the ones that look like they just walked out of auschwitz, gloeek = doinitright.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## gloeek

I am in a pissy mood. I need naked women now, but I don't feel like searching for new ones. GM, deliver plz. That would be awesome!

edit: the ones you are posting are great. Keep it up!


----------



## GenericMind

Don't tell me what to do Woman.


----------



## gloeek

I do what I want, fucker. Now post hot women for my viewing pleasure.

ok, ok, ok...you don't have to, but if you did that would be cool too.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## gloeek

^I HIGHLY approve of her. she's gawgous.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Pillthrill

Yeah that is a repost I am VERY happy to see. I need a print of that. :D


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I don't care who what how or why this is, I want my dick in her mouth.


----------



## guineaPig

is that miley cyrus?

or however you spell it...


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Don't know. Just looks like a celeb.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Pillthrill

yummy blond! Why can I see that in my bathroom!


----------



## matt2012

guineaPig said:


> is that miley cyrus?
> 
> or however you spell it...



I think its this bitch


----------



## BA




----------



## Noodle

>



Mmmmm... watermellon.


----------



## creampuffwar

I like brunettes.


----------



## gloeek

guineaPig said:


> is that miley cyrus?
> 
> or however you spell it...



it's selena gomez, is it not?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

i'd cum buckets if she was here right now


----------



## gloeek

yeah she's a hot 16 year old. lol


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Jose Jones




----------



## b4rd

Azron said:


>



"keep it tasteful"


----------



## Blue_Phlame

oh god those nasty sluts are having sex with a man in public!


----------



## Jose Jones




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## Noodle

Oh my GD!


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

yeah, see... *THAT'S* a booty.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## Larr_E

I wish I could see the pics. Stupid fucking bluelight mobile. I bet they are glorious...


----------



## carl

oh, they certainly are glorious Larr E. I liek this one posted by marisaaaaa, she has a body like slushy.


marissaaaaaa said:


>


----------



## Larr_E

Really? i do love slushy's body. Especially that pic of her from the back when she was sitting on the bed and her hair was just flowing down. Yummy...


FUCK! I need a new laptop...
FUCK


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## carl

*too much airbrush*



marissaaaaaa said:


>


is this anime?


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## kylemcr

GM your stuff is awesome. keep it coming


----------



## drscience

GenericMind said:


>



holy fuck


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## trainwreckmolly

i posted this in the random image thread, but i had to bring it over here as well due to the utter hotness of this girl.


----------



## gloeek

^fuck I want her hair. She's hot a fuck


----------



## gloeek

I think I have posted this one before but it's still hot


----------



## gloeek




----------



## Sykoknot

trainwreckmolly said:


> i posted this in the random image thread, but i had to bring it over here as well due to the utter hotness of this girl.



*Hell Yes*


----------



## gloeek




----------



## guineaPig

photobucket is pissing me off as of late, but i managed to actually fucking upload something.

sad lack of content for this thread. i should work on that.













and dear god, i blow a fucking gasket every time i see a chick in this outfit.


----------



## gloeek

I want this bra baaad.






and more...


----------



## marissaaaaaa

vagina's vagina's vagina's.

i don't know what i would do with a vagina that's not my own. but i want to find out.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

i would like to be there when you find out.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

post pictures of pretty people with pretty pussies and pretty assies for me pretty please


----------



## GenericMind

gloeek said:


> ]


----------



## toa$t

now SHE is just stupid hot:









these photos don't even come close to doing her justice. her character in battlestar is just ridiculously smoking.


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## marissaaaaaa

mm i like that maid.


----------



## gloeek

marissaaaaaa said:


> vagina's vagina's vagina's.
> 
> i don't know what i would do with a vagina that's not my own. but i want to find out.



I've been with lots of girls. It's a lot different than being with a guy, but it's also very nice.


----------



## GenericMind

God I need some punan.


----------



## gloeek

Go get yourself some, GM!!


----------



## gloeek

she has buck teeth but other than that it's a hot picture.


----------



## toa$t

a little on the downsie side for my taste. and by a little i mean she looks like she has down's syndrome.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## trainwreckmolly

she has nice nips though.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## gloeek

I like this last one mucho.


----------



## GenericMind

^Yeah I just want to grab her hair and rail the life out of her.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## GenericMind

gloeek said:


>



Yummy


----------



## gloeek

this isn't the hottest thing I've ever seen or anything? omggggg fuck I'm horny now.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

GenericMind said:


>



omg. everything about this is fucking perfect


----------



## gloeek

moar lesbians!


----------



## gloeek




----------



## Sykoknot

Mmmm...Girls with nice abs.


----------



## Jose Jones

gloeek said:


>



 =d


----------



## Jose Jones

Sykoknot said:


> girls.abs



top is too lean, rest are win.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## Sykoknot

For gloeeks viewing pleasure: Bath and Shower Pics


----------



## toa$t

wow, #1 is amazing. #3 has gross fake tits.


----------



## Jose Jones

lol, must be saving up for the other implant?


----------



## Jose Jones

or worst tit job ever


----------



## toa$t

Jose Jones said:


> lol, must be saving up for the other implant?



haha, nice.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

i love this girl.


----------



## trainwreckmolly

playmate of the year, sara underwood.


----------



## GenericMind

They banned my photobucket account again.


----------



## gloeek

fuck photobucket dude use imgur


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind

NSFW tagged for size


*NSFW*:


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Jose Jones

GenericMind said:


>



dime


----------



## Pillthrill

These are all so yummy! 
Ok, no post without pic rule....


----------



## grimble crumble

I want to rub my tongue over every inch of this


----------



## GenericMind

ohmyjesus that picture is gorgeous.

Those landing strips get me every time.


----------



## grimble crumble

GenericMind said:


> ohmyjesus that picture is gorgeous.
> 
> Those landing strips get me every time.



landing strip_check
perfect lips_check
perky tits_check
cute ass mole on perky tits_check
hour glass_double check


----------



## lonewolf13

^^  haha you  forgot "ready for takeoff"


----------



## marissaaaaaa

sleeping girl is hot


----------



## DexterMeth

Wow, you all have really good taste!


----------



## Azron




----------



## marissaaaaaa

....why is she so slimey


----------



## DexterMeth

because she's naked


----------



## marissaaaaaa

slimy butt!


----------



## lonewolf13

wow the women in BL have better taste in other women than me...


----------



## GenericMind

marissaaaaaa said:


> ....why is she so slimey



explosive gushing orgasm imo


----------



## carl

papa, how could you??!!?? this is what you put a stop to.


----------



## GenericMind

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I saved the top 100 from that site to my pc. lol.


----------



## carl

carl said:


> papa, how could you??!!?? this is what you put a stop to.



this page needs those asses too.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

Holy fuck that's hot.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i like her sheets.


----------



## GenericMind

good sheets to make her soak imo


----------



## watsons torment




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Trigeminal

this is the best thread ever


----------



## GenericMind

Trigeminal said:


> The naked female form is the best thing ever.



Amen brother.


----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## carl

marissaaaaaa said:


>



omgsooooohot


----------



## D's

hawt




so wat i fuckn love blondes




the braidy bunch chick got hot




@#@$@!




my dick is 10'' nice shirt, wanna fuck?




mmmm hot! 




lovely..




I was drinking from where i came. When i got here i did the same. I Don’t like beer i like champagne. 




damn





thats all for now


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

that 2nd to last had some pre teens bro


----------



## D's

ChemicalSmiles said:


> that 2nd to last had some pre teens bro



look at the date on the calender man *2005* they gotta be over 18 now, so its fair game lol.


----------



## lonewolf13

^ logic ftw


----------



## Delsyd




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## uTranceMe




----------



## gloeek

GenericMind said:


>



oooh I like her lots. mmm


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## DexterMeth

Trigeminal said:


> this is the best thread ever



pretty much


----------



## Delsyd

yeh this thread rocks


----------



## Pillthrill

lonewolf13 said:


> wow the women in BL have better taste in other women than me...



Cause we can afford to be picky...  I know I am


----------



## gloeek

Is it just the lighting or does she have grey hair? lol. Hot nonetheless though! How I can love a womans body!

edit: her vag looks nice and young. it must be the lighting or a dye job gone bad. haha


----------



## worms2

Now this is a thread I can offer material for: For those of us who enjoy a nice tuushy..


----------



## lonewolf13

heres some Navajo women, although i don't think i've ever seen a pic of one naked.


----------



## Pillthrill

I think it is just a cheap brown to blonde dye job that came out a lil dirty looking


----------



## worms2

gloeek said:


> Is it just the lighting or does she have grey hair? lol. Hot nonetheless though! How I can love a womans body!
> 
> edit: her vag looks nice and young. it must be the lighting or a dye job gone bad. haha



When you have those legs and such a sweet ripe peach, age doesn't matter.. 

If she is legal, that is..

Made me react like one of Pavlov's dogs nonetheless


----------



## Pillthrill

^ a psych joke.


----------



## Pillthrill




----------



## worms2




----------



## worms2

May I suggest this Bathing suit store for those of you in AUS..


----------



## worms2

Pillthrill said:


> ^ a psych joke.



 - Not a joke, I think that image actually activated a primal response and my salivary glands reacted.. 


I think a bell rung too


----------



## worms2

Hot Latinas make me smile...


----------



## Pillthrill

I had that reaction to that great looking vag too. 

I think the first girl in your first post is kinda fat worms but that is just my taste. 

Here is more nom nom


----------



## lonewolf13

wow someone needs to write a poem/ode/song/sonnet to the beauty of a woman's vagina.


----------



## gloeek

this girl is absolutely stunning.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## worms2

Pillthrill said:


> I had that reaction to that great looking vag too.
> 
> I think the first girl in your first post is kinda fat worms but that is just my taste.
> 
> Here is more nom nom



Not sure if that is a joke.. that young lady may be 'phat' as some post hip-hop urban youngsters would have referred to her, but look at those thighs, those are tight and succulent.. big ass, granted, but I bet she's a pop-sickle stick with two grapes glued to it..


----------



## worms2

the best part of this picture, other than it just being a work of art, is the fact that her skin has gone goosebumps.. nummy


----------



## gloeek




----------



## Delsyd

i see you like your pornography, Gloeek


----------



## Delsyd

i like it too... 

when do we start the disttasteful thread?

bestiality, bondage, midgets


----------



## lonewolf13

Delsyd said:


> i see you like your pornography, Gloeek



its only porn if its "dirty" otherwise its "art"


----------



## Delsyd

id like to see the artistic expresion of a middle aged woman felating a horse.


----------



## gloeek

Delsyd said:


> i like it too...
> 
> when do we start the disttasteful thread?
> 
> bestiality, bondage, midgets



the original title said FUCK TASTEFUL but some mod changed it to KEEP IT TASTEFUL. fuck it haha


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Delsyd

hey bridget :D


----------



## lonewolf13

haa i was thinking Midge


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ besides the midget, there were a load of HOT women on that page.


----------



## lonewolf13

are you saying that little people can't be sexy?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ This isn't the are you saying thread, lonie.


----------



## lonewolf13

i know that was a serieous question. little people need love too.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

It's not my preference, i'm sad to say.


----------



## lonewolf13

damn i  know someone posted that they went to a little person dancer and had a blast. forgot who it was, but THEY would appreciate it.  so sad i only see slender tall blonde women for the most posts.


----------



## Delsyd

so defines tasteful?

this chic is sitting o a toilet. Classy? No.
But she pulls it off well


----------



## Azron




----------



## Blue_Phlame

Here is a picture of a woman.


----------



## Azron

Love the pants


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Here's some more. 













tell me if you can see them.


----------



## Azron

yes


----------



## lonewolf13

Blue Phlame. love the last one. it looks like her tits are looking up, while she's looking at you...


----------



## Delsyd

yeh, those tits definately have some anti gravity power.


----------



## WayFarLost

lol, nvm. I'll think about it


----------



## We are all ONE

^gonna get edited hot stuff, you can't post pics of others. Just looking out for you cutie..but we'd love to see a face pic from you


----------



## quiet roar

This thread needs an editor. And it can't be Azron.


----------



## gloeek

enough of the scene girls...as hot as they are.


----------



## gloeek

this girl is stuuunnning!! yummy


----------



## gloeek




----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## lonewolf13

^ I know


----------



## DexterMeth

That last one is....wow. ...and the blonde strattling the desk.


----------



## lonewolf13

i believe the last one is GEG,from the nudie thread.


----------



## drugfukkdrockstar

DexterMeth said:


> That last one is....wow. ...and the blonde strattling the desk.



She is one of bluelights very own  she does us proud!


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Blue_Phlame

I wish this hosting place wouldn't shrink down all the images.


----------



## grimble crumble

the very last one of your black and whites. hotttt


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Blue_Phlame

something like imageshack that doesn't take down adult images.


----------



## lonewolf13

^ she looks like she doesn't want to do this


----------



## ta2boy




----------



## lonewolf13

ta2boy, you are now my fave poster in this thread.


----------



## ta2boy

Works been keeping me so busy I can only log on once every other week or so. Have to make the pics count!


----------



## lonewolf13

these count!!!


----------



## gorgoroth

Do you find Power attractive?


----------



## Spliff Politics

gorgoroth said:


> Do you find Power attractive?



hahahaha, fuck me :')


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## gorgoroth

Beautiful girl from Pakistan 





Gorgeous women from Iran





India






>


----------



## carl




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Pharcyde

marissaaaaaa said:


>



I remember when my wfie had a body like that


----------



## We are all ONE

Pharcyde said:


> I remember when my wfie had a body like that



so do I


----------



## jewbyrd

Emma's a 6.5 @ best..plain jane..pfft.


----------



## drscience

trainwreckmolly said:


>



omg wow those eyes


----------



## GenericMind

^Yeah Zooey Deschanel is gorgeous.


----------



## Pharcyde

We are all ONE said:


> so do I



youre married?  I thought you was a woman? or maybe you isa lesbro?


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## gloeek

oooh who is that fine specimen?


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

nsfw for size


*NSFW*:


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## mechanicalgrit

gloeek said:


> oooh who is that fine specimen?



Looks like Julianne Houghe(sp), she's a dancer/singer and has appeared on pro active commercials.


----------



## JLee180IQ

I'll contribute - hope they aren't reposts.



Emmanuelle Chriqui:








Keeley Hazel:


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Pharcyde

grimble crumble said:


>



excellent


----------



## BeckyLee

GenericMind said:


>


This one's my fav. Reminds me of that classic snap of Marilyn that Britney copied:


----------



## Klue

grimble crumble said:


>



This picture has haunted me for years. One of those ones that just strikes you like that.



GenericMind said:


>



^ Looks like Claire22's little sister


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## Sykoknot




----------



## Sykoknot




----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## worms2




----------



## worms2




----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## gloeek

'


----------



## fengtau




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## Noodle

grimble crumble said:


>



Hello little girl.  Would you like a lolly pop?

:D


----------



## gloeek

lead singer of automatic loveletter


----------



## guineaPig

well i seem to have a stockpile of content for this thread. i guess i can dump some before i watch superbad.


----------



## gloeek

her again:


----------



## L2R

i'm heartened that this thread recognises the pictures as hot rather than the women. kudos on the insight.


----------



## gloeek

hayley williams is hot


----------



## L2R

is that someone?


----------



## gloeek

lead singer of paramore lol


----------



## guineaPig

moments before getting the living shit force-choked out of her.

















this is just a wishful thinking photoshop, but it gets me hard every time.


----------



## L2R

is that something?


----------



## guineaPig

whoever x-rayed this pic is my hero btw












i got more, but i'll save it for later i think. i'm too tired to continue right now.


----------



## gloeek

Regina Spektor





[IMG=http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/4322/reginaspektordemobv3.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## guineaPig

holy shit. i haven't managed to exceed my photobucket bandwidth in about 6 years.
9226 new image views.

congrats fuckers. so many people browse this thread, you managed to sap 10gigs worth of bandwidth in about 24 hours.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## coolhandluke

good this women is just so fucking hot... thank god for Brazil, and their stunning women.


----------



## grimble crumble

amazing page so far.


----------



## GenericMind

That first picture is retardedly hot coolhandluke.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## grimble crumble

stayin with the VS theme


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## drscience

holy fuck those rosy cheeks jesus fuck


----------



## grimble crumble

GenericMind said:


>



wow


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## coolhandluke




----------



## coolhandluke




----------



## coolhandluke

I always had a soft spot for blonds, but I think recently I've found brunettes more attractive.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

GenericMind said:


> That first picture is retardedly hot coolhandluke.



qft and anything below... ex: JESSICA ALBA = WIN


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Pillthrill

^omg those are huge.  I like big but that is a little much even for me. It just don't look right. 
Hot none the less though.

I SO want the girl with the dark pearl necklace in the last post. Om nom nom nom nom!!


----------



## marissaaaaaa

ick gm...


----------



## daysonatrain

GenericMind said:


>



aww, shes gunna have back problems in a few years


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## marissaaaaaa

battle of the hot bitches.


----------



## DexterMeth

daysonatrain said:


> aww, shes gunna have back problems in a few years



Haha, I lold.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek

and yes, please.


----------



## lonewolf13

oh you DID NOT JUST POST JESSICA SIMPSON, cuz i'll go Tony Romo on ur ass...............







which isn't saying much.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## lonewolf13

that is NOT sexy or tasteful


----------



## gloeek

one of the sexiest women in the world and she's one of my best friends. we are like sisters, but she is soo hot.


----------



## lonewolf13

glo. y dont u put some pics of urself in here?


----------



## gloeek

here's her again:














you should look her up on myspace. she's a musician


----------



## gloeek

lonewolf13 said:


> glo. y dont u put some pics of urself in here?



because I'm not hot or tasteful. duh


----------



## lonewolf13

i think u R, but don't tell anybody cuz well have a hell of ashitstorm like how they flamed all the hottt new gurlz?


----------



## DexterMeth

gloeek said:


> because I'm not hot or tasteful. duh



I whole heartidly agree.  Thank you for being understanding! 

EDIT - i wanna know who that blonde hair girl is covering one of her tits with her hand.  Scrumptious


----------



## gloeek

my sister is hot and tasteful though...this is her:


----------



## lonewolf13

NO FAIR!!! I feel dirty filthy and old


----------



## DexterMeth

Shit you're right.  Does this mean we CAN'T have a 3-way? (mean't for glo) lol

edit @lonewolf..you feel old man? I feel lucky at best.  You probably ARE old though, because you're guilty to see a hot women?


----------



## gloeek

I have threeways with my sister a lot. we get PAID for it.


----------



## DexterMeth

Yea that's not hot at all, if not fucked up (for you).  That whole life thing...like really


----------



## lonewolf13

you broke my dick


----------



## gloeek

DexterMeth said:


> Yea that's not hot at all, if not fucked up (for you).  That whole life thing...like really



Why not have a hot threeway and earn some cash on the side. Everyone's dream is hot sisters.


----------



## lonewolf13

not everyone


----------



## DexterMeth

Now that you put it that way...oK. LMFAO


----------



## gloeek

what?


----------



## DexterMeth

Dammit you failed the test too.  No one can ever question me, no matter what, even if they don't care.

*sighs*..you racists


----------



## gloeek

my best friend is also hot:


----------



## gloeek

I have a lot of hot friends. I raided their facebooks for some pics to show:

this is munch. she is classy.






this is Erika. She is hot.


























and jesse is sexy shit:


























I will stop now but I could go on. my friends are hot.


----------



## coolhandluke

seriously, the only hot pictures you posted where these two.


----------



## gloeek

no waaay


----------



## gloeek

Demi Lovato is looking hot these days


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## GenericMind

Those last 4 are pretty damn win.


----------



## gloeek

agreed.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## gloeek




----------



## Hypnotik1




----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ haha shroom sex


----------



## grimble crumble




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## Pharcyde

Dis is my buddies sister I always told her when we were growing up that we were going to prom and going to get married she would always go along with it


----------



## happyland

gators baby!


----------



## carl

your faggot ass didn't follow thru with it, did you?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I'd hit it.  actually she reminds me of Luchia kinda...


----------



## Pharcyde

carl said:


> your faggot ass didn't follow thru with it, did you?



Sadly no............she moved to Florida but I still talk to her once in awhile


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

lolfaggotass


----------



## Pharcyde

lolimahomo


----------



## carl

loliknow


----------



## Pharcyde

lolwannahookupthen


----------



## carl

lolimtaken



WAAO


----------



## Pharcyde

lolletsmakethisapolyamorusthing


----------



## carl

lolemmethinkaboutittheresalottoconsiderimaonemankindaguybutimaybeabletomakeanexceptionforyouthisonetime


----------



## Pharcyde

wololawsome


----------



## coolhandluke

Pharcyde said:


> Dis is my buddies sister I always told her when we were growing up that we were going to prom and going to get married she would always go along with it



Holy shit girls in Michigan have bikini outfits.. is that what they wear in the snow?


----------



## Pharcyde

yeah they do but they only where them for our month long summer


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## carl

She's hot, but that fucking image would fit on my wall.


----------



## DexterMeth

Gotta love the suicide girls.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## phr




----------



## DexterMeth

The "redhead"


----------



## undead

GenericMind said:


> *NSFW*:



daaaaaaaaaaaaang... this biatch is SEXY!


----------



## phr

*NSFW*: 


























See that, my user name just changed to Dominoes Pizza for a minute.  Her name is Susan Coffey. You're welcome.


----------



## Pillthrill

grimble crumble said:


> ^^^ haha shroom sex



Is it just me or does this chick look like the girl from A&E's drama "The Cleaner"?
Its funny how ugly women's feet can look if they don't wear heels. 
Nudes MUST have heels!


----------



## undead

she has feet?


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## grimble crumble

^^^ o   m   g


----------



## Noodle

^nice^


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## exarkann

@ post #929- omg that torso. do want.


----------



## carl

damn GM, those last two are smokin'.


----------



## skn




----------



## Pillthrill

Great taste as usual Marisa.

Miss Heidi Klum as Jessica Rabbit


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## GenericMind

Holy shit that's sexy.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i know right. i want that in my fucking kitchen


----------



## GenericMind

I want that on my face.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i want those tits in my mouth.


----------



## deadhead507461




----------



## GenericMind

marissaaaaaa said:


> i want her baby hole in my mouth.



fikst


----------



## marissaaaaaa

no. i want my babyhole in HER mouth.
and then we can figure out what goes in hers.


----------



## GenericMind

my penis imo


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i guesssss, i mean, if you insist 8)


----------



## GenericMind

i do tbh


----------



## marissaaaaaa

woo!


----------



## Pharcyde

^^^^^^^^failure


----------



## Pharcyde

marissaaaaaa said:


>



imagine this:

thats what my wifes boobs looks like.


----------



## Pharcyde

ahahahahaha


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I can't tell what you're trying to get there, so I can't fix it for you...  check the URL, you've got the code right.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## DexterMeth

GenericMind said:


>



Wow, very nice.  And a fat bush.


----------



## GenericMind

That nerdy Star Trek chick is turning me on waaaay more than she should.


----------



## DexterMeth

Do you have a showing her snatch with bottom of the shoe to tonail fetish?


----------



## phr

^
He's just into that circa 1998 Packard Bell computer.


----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## trainwreckmolly




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind




----------



## marissaaaaaa

that one you posted with the cool bed is one of my favessss.


----------



## Unbreakable




----------



## DexterMeth

Jesus fucking who cares about Jesus...that girl is a knockout.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i want her body dayummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## DexterMeth

she's mine, get your fucking hands off.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i don't know what i want more. to be her or to be with her.


----------



## DexterMeth

Yea right, that's so easy.  If you were her you'd only be masterbating.  If you were with her, I'd destroy both of you.  I mean, you both could take a shower or something.

edit - doesn't that picture of her in the skirt look like it's from myspace or some shit?


----------



## marissaaaaaa

and yes it totally does lololol.

moar beautifulness


----------



## Unbreakable

sexy indeed


----------



## DexterMeth

^UM, I'm pretty sure that it's clean already..gosh


----------



## marissaaaaaa

wowzers at that last one.
i want that to happen to me.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Can you be at my place tomorrow between 5 and 7 *marissaaaaa*? I can tuck it and pretend if you like.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

pretty humans are the best.


----------



## Pillthrill

any time marisa  lol


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Unbreakable said:


>



this chick is smokin... if it's the same one in both pics... not sure that it is though.  in which case *those* chicks are smokin.


----------



## Unbreakable

it might be same girl, even here maybe


----------



## Unbreakable

Polish girl.... I like them short


----------



## marissaaaaaa

butt


----------



## deadhead507461

^^ Yes please
num num num ill eat that


----------



## halley

wonder woman


----------



## marissaaaaaa

i think this is such an awesome picture


----------



## deadhead507461

^^ correct. 
Perfect female physique I'd say


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## grimble crumble

oh my fucking god


----------



## DexterMeth

K that's awesome GM


----------



## GenericMind

i already hit that liek 50 tiems tbh


----------



## DexterMeth

I've never done drugs tbh


----------



## phr

I believe she does porn. 
The type of porn GM is into.


----------



## GenericMind

That chick most definitely does not do porn. Women that beautiful don't have to do porn. They can make just as money if not more money modelling.


----------



## marissaaaaaa

holy fake tits.

the rest of her is fucking amazing tho


----------



## phr

GenericMind said:


> That chick most definitely does not do porn. Women that beautiful don't have to do porn. They can make just as money if not more money modelling.


Why would I make that up, man? She does porn. Anal as well, which is why I said you'd be into it.

I just Googled it. Goes by various names...
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=nessa devil&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## marissaaaaaa

yep. sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## GenericMind

SHUT UP THATS NOT HER SHES MY FUTURE WIFE FAGGOT YOURE LYINGi


----------



## lonewolf13

lol denial. its just not a river in Egypt


----------



## marissaaaaaa

http://www.imagelinkers.com/out.php/i50499_NessaDevilWildWaves.avi.jpg

gm, is that a black guy in there?


----------



## phr

SHUT UP! She could make more money modeling!

(I'm sure she knows both of their last names.)


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## undead

i can't be the only person who thinks her body is just freaky, weird, and lanky right? i mean, her face is killer, but that body is just awkward looking.


----------



## GenericMind

Get the fuck right out of this thread.


----------



## undead

fuck you faggot! try having better taste in biatches, imo!


----------



## GenericMind

ok fien. wat about this meat flower:


----------



## undead

that'll do, you're back in my good graces, tbh.

btw, i  lela starr tbh.


----------



## GenericMind

Jesus Christ am I the only one that doesn't know all of these porn stars?


----------



## lonewolf13

no. the only one i know is the only one that matters: Jenna Haze.


all the others are just whorezzz


----------



## GenericMind

w/e I only want amateur porn.


----------



## undead

whatchoo talkin bout, i said i  lela starr.

i sadly know who pretty much all these hoes be. then again, i've already been to the end of the interwebz and back so it's understandable, i ain't no perv.


----------



## User Name Here

Never mind this post.


----------



## User Name Here

marissaaaaaa said:


> butt



Absolutely beautiful. One of the few truly tasteful photos in this thread so far


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## marissaaaaaa




----------



## User Name Here

marissaaaaaa, you have the best taste in women! All of the pictures you have posted are just beautiful.


----------



## lonewolf13

this thread should be closed on account of every time i view it. i destroy millions of potential lives.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## lonewolf13

lololol   nicely done


----------



## marissaaaaaa

had to counteract the crying indian.


----------



## lonewolf13

don't worry mom, they're tears of joy


----------



## guineaPig

ah shit. i need to pay closer attention to the postcount on these threads.

closed for 1k. someone make a new one.


----------

